
DeepMind's new AI ethics unit is the company's next big move - runesoerensen
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/deepmind-ethics-and-society-artificial-intelligence
======
mtgx
> We’re grateful that this effort will benefit from the advice and guidance of
> our DeepMind Ethics & Society Fellows, a respected group of independent
> thinkers.

It's not clear to me whether or not this is the same "ethical board" they set-
up for DeepMind that they kept secret for a while, or if it's a different
group of advisors.

------
runesoerensen
DeepMind's blog post (lighter on details than the Wired article):
[https://deepmind.com/blog/why-we-launched-deepmind-ethics-
so...](https://deepmind.com/blog/why-we-launched-deepmind-ethics-society/)

